# "US run by Nazi Space Aliens" ......



## MHunterB (Jan 14, 2014)

Iran Says 'Tall, White' Space Aliens Control America - Forbes

"Documents leaked by NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden conclusively prove that the United States has been ruled by a race of tall, white space aliens who also assisted the rise of Nazi Germany in the 1930s.

These revelations about our alien overlords might not cost you any sleep. But the part that should concern you a tad is that the UFO story was just published by the Fars News Agency, the English-language news service of Iran, a nation that may be very close to acquiring nuclear weapons....."

I'm inclined to agree with Mr. Peck that this is *not* a good thing.  And I'm pretty sure Martha (Stewart) would agree with us, too.....


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 14, 2014)

Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.

That is actually the topic of this thread, for those unable to parse the article correctly.


----------



## Jos (Jan 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> 
> That is actually the topic of this thread, for those unable to parse the article correctly.



Why not, a regime that invades and takes over a country on the basis of "GOD gave it to us" 2000 years later, which has stolen enough Nuclear raw material to make over 200 bombs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Plumbat


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2014)

With that statement by the Iranian Regime,we are not speaking of mere stupidity here, we are speaking of    a full blown psychosis !!! and this is the nation who wants the nuclear bomb??

Just the though makes me jump out of my skin!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2014)

All he got wrong was the skin tone.


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> 
> That is actually the topic of this thread, for those unable to parse the article correctly.




LOL! can you imagine?    The    Iranian  Mahdi coming from space,  fighting a war against  the nazi aliens! 

Move over Steven Spielberg!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2014)

skye said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> ...




well-----fact is that the USA is run by   TALL WHITE ALIENS------lots of them are descendants  of ------DUTCH and---VIKING-OID/SAXON-OIDs  from planets 
 HOLLAND,  BRITISH ISLES,  GERMANY-----so weird in their facial features that  
MANY ARE BLUE-EYED   ----ie an ABNORMAL PROPORTION OF THEM 

THE    ET story put out by zionist spielberg------was a smoke screen------notice 
he presented the -----ALIENS as----short.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess the editors of the Iran state news agency are big David Icke fans.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I guess the editors of the Iran state news agency are big David Icke fans.




they have endless material-------isa-respecters have been producing it 
for centuries -----but the big LIFT   for the  UMMAH  came post world war II 
when nazi war criminals sought refuge in islamic lands ------the problem 
they faced was  "HOW TO MAKE A LIVING"-----that answer was obvious----
"LITERATURE"     That literature became the BACKBONE of   the school curriculae -
for the UMMAH  from    Libya all the way to Indonesia and Pakistan
For a concept of the content of  ummah grammar school curriculum----try to 
get access to the writings of   ARIBERT HEIM


----------



## Politico (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iran Says 'Tall, White' Space Aliens Control America - Forbes
> 
> "Documents leaked by NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden conclusively prove that the United States has been ruled by a race of tall, white space aliens who also assisted the rise of Nazi Germany in the 1930s.
> 
> ...



Martha Stewart would find take Snowden, dip him in dye vat, attach sequins and little twinklie lights and create an awesome Christmas ornament.  While he was dripping, she would also make "tall white alien" sugar cookies decorated with silver sprinkles anda discrete swaztika, wrap them in tasteful national enquirer wrapping paper and send them to the FARS News crew to enjoy.

That would be a "good thing"


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> 
> That is actually the topic of this thread, for those unable to parse the article correctly.



To be honest, I'd be more worried about NK getting a nuke.

There's a sanity to Iran, self preservation.  If they got a nuke (not a good thing I agree) - I still doubt they'd use it.

There is no sanity to NK, ruled by a spoiled boy king.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> ...



Really, I wish I could agree with you on that.  But the accounts of young boys - as young as 9 - being given plastic 'keys to Paradise' and put to work clearing the mine-fields of the Iran/Iraq war have been confirmed as real.  So I'm not betting too much on 'Iranian self-preservation' ......    

I'm hard put to imagine a place worse off than NK - maybe Somalia or Sudan or Syria.......


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2014)

For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!

The next day that Regime gets the bomb they are going to use it....and Israel knows that.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2014)

skye said:


> For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!
> 
> The next day that Regime gets the bomb they are going to use it....and Israel knows that.



I don't think so.  I think despite all the rhetoric - it's mostly that.  Iran wants to be a world player - it wants international respect - it also is likely fully aware of the consequences of a nuclear confrontation in the international arena.  I see them as canny, not crazy.

NK is unreadable, utterly.  I think "rabid dog" applies.  You can't predict or even anticipate self-preservation.


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!
> ...



I am afraid ...we will have to agree to disagree on this one, as well!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



The thing with Iran though - are they really willing to put themselves in danger of a nuclear attack?  I don't doubt that they use boys as you describe - but are any of the ruling elite and their families ever ever in danger?  A nuclear confrontation would result in fullscale retaliation.

NK is, in my mind - unreadable and unpredictable and ruled by a boy king with unlimited power over his people.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 14, 2014)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



That's cool


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2014)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I do agree that   IRAN will not USE  their nuclear bombs ---and what they seek is 
"RESPECT"----a  "respect"  which will embolden their own to engage in "noble 
jihad" ----such as terrorist atttacks and lots of children dead in the gutter by 
such noble jihadist means as  bombs on the asses of sluts for the GLORY OF 
ISA/ALLAH ----encouraged by the fact that the   SHIITES OWN BOMBS 

The message is -----"WORRY NOT,   O' SLUTS OF THE SHIITE UMMAH---"YOUR 
FAMILY IS SAFE---WE SHIITES HAVE BOMBS----tie a bomb to your ass and 
MURDER FOR THE GLORY OF THE MAHDI"

Pakistan's nuclear bomb had a clear effect on the enthusiam of the GLORIUS 
MUJAHADIN     as represented by their NOBLE ACTS FOR ISA/ALLAH IN MUMBAI---
and ---even the noble attempt on  TIMES SQUARE


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 15, 2014)

skye said:


> With that statement by the Iranian Regime,we are not speaking of mere stupidity here, we are speaking of    a full blown psychosis !!! and this is the nation who wants the nuclear bomb??
> 
> Just the though makes me jump out of my skin!



Perhaps they thought that it was humorous.


----------



## Connery (Jan 15, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I was compelled to have Persian cuisine not too long ago and that is exactly what I thought after dining.





"Aliens may have arrived in Nevada, _a land-locked state, by submarine _after losing the second World War to the West. President Dwight Eisenhower made official the "Tall White" government takeover at a secret meeting in 1954."....
US run by Nazi space aliens, Iran claims | JPost | Israel News

What I find increasingly curious is there is no mention of aliens during the First Barbary War....


----------



## editec (Jan 15, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



FWIW the origin of BLUE EYED people isn't Northern Europe.

It's the area now known as UKRAINIA.

Got blues or gray eyes?

We share a single common female ancestor who lived in the area around the BLACK SEA.


----------



## Jos (Jan 15, 2014)

The story should include the following


> January 11, 2014 © EU and US all rights reserved. Permission to use this report in its entirety is granted under the condition it is linked back to its original source at WhatDoesItMean.Com


Snowden Documents Proving US-Alien-Hitler Link Stuns Russia
By: Sorcha Faal,



> Sorcha Faal is the alleged author of an ongoing series of "reports" published at WhatDoesItMean.com, whose work is of such quality that even other conspiracy nutters don't think much of it. There is a high chance that "Sorcha Faal" is actually David Booth, the owner/operator of the website, or someone collaborating with him.


Sorcha Faal - RationalWiki


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Connery (Jan 15, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 15, 2014)

Dammit, I knew it! I heard it on Coast to Coast for years!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2014)

My Haunebu had a breakdown, the Automobile Association couldn´t help. Any advices?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iran Says 'Tall, White' Space Aliens Control America - Forbes
> 
> "Documents leaked by NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden conclusively prove that the United States has been ruled by a race of tall, white space aliens who also assisted the rise of Nazi Germany in the 1930s.
> 
> ...



I'm 6'2", white, live in space (albeit on a planet,) and may not have evolved here if scientists are right about life being brought to earth by meteors. ...Oh my gosh, they're right! 

Ford, IBM, Fanta soda...Ya kinda. And then afterwords we helped Nazis escape so they could develop our space program...Curiosities are adding up huh.


----------



## billdad19912114 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tell them jamel Anthony Benton wants one this 2014, for. Christmas. Too bad I didn't have it for the 4th of July.  We can get the nazi out by new world order. Starts taking Ukraine as a territory that's all.i don't like big city streets.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

skye said:


> For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!
> 
> The next day that Regime gets the bomb they are going to use it....and Israel knows that.



Right, I agree with the other poster that NK is much more a threat. I doubt Iran would even use a nuke.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2014)

Coyote said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Says 'Tall, White' Space Aliens Control America - Forbes
> ...



I have no doubt that your lord and masters -----Khameini and
Achmadinejad-----appreciate your  DERAILMENT of the discussion of the psychotic  teachings of the    "HOLY ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF IRAN",    coyote-----and the
trivialization of the dangers of the filth you support----coyote, 
dear.        EXCELLENT MOVE on your islamo Nazi part


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!
> ...



That is because you are stupid,    Penelope------Iran is a huge
supporter of terrorism ------------to your delight.

Fret not fellow americans------HOME LAND SECURITY is very aware of the dangers of the filth Penelope so loves----
the use of  nuclear materials in islamo Nazi pig terrorism----
-----a tiny speck of this or that radioactive  material------instilled  in a milk supply tank-------could knock of thousands of  children to the delight of islamo Nazi pigs-------In the US---
we GUARD   milk tanks much to the dismay of  Penelope----
even milk tanks that supply jewish children----(a horror for
Penelope)--------all milk tanks-------sorry Penelope--------try
again


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Goodness you're over excited today.

I don't take Alien invasions very seriously.  My apologies if you do and I have offended you.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2014)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



offending me is not an issue----the issue is the offending of the  most innocent------the Islamic republic of Iran----that has never attacked anyone and never lied about anything.
I am shocked that you so OPENLY imply that ALL 
MUSLIMS  are conspiracy mongers------


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well there you go - my secret is out.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 25, 2014)

skye said:


> For me, the Mullahs in the Iranian Regime are  way sicker than the NK!
> 
> The next day that Regime gets the bomb they are going to use it....and Israel knows that.



I seriously doubt that they will - any of them. 

Once you use nukes, the entire world will be ready to kick your ass. No one wants clouds of nuclear fallout polluting their countryside. 

Personally, I think that a lot of nations who already have nukes should not have them.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 4, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Although the 'story' as purportedly leaked by Snowdon is ludicrous - *the idea of a regime putting out that kind of idiocy as 'news' getting its grubbies on a nuke is disquieting*.
> 
> That is actually the topic of this thread, for those unable to parse the article correctly.




I'm sure Iran thought Snowden needed a shrink. They are not ignorant people.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 6, 2014)

The report was made by the Iranian state-owned 'news agency', Fars - the official government-sanctioned 'channel'.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 8, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> The report was made by the Iranian state-owned 'news agency', Fars - the official government-sanctioned 'channel'.




Yes I saw that, that doesn't mean they believe in aliens . They were just rewriting it from a Russian report. Like I said Iran is not full of idols and what you have against them is beyond me.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 8, 2014)

When did I state I had something against Iranians?  I didn't.  I'm not fond of the mad mullahs - but then a lot of people aren't. 

And what was "Iran isn't full of idols" supposed to mean, anyway?  I fail to see what relevance the presence or absence of religious statues (which would be scarce in any Muslim or Jewish nation) has to the discussion of the Iranian government promulgating such ridiculous 'conspiracy' nonsense as though it were actual news.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> When did I state I had something against Iranians?  I didn't.  I'm not fond of the mad mullahs - but then a lot of people aren't.
> 
> And what was "Iran isn't full of idols" supposed to mean, anyway?  I fail to see what relevance the presence or absence of religious statues (which would be scarce in any Muslim or Jewish nation) has to the discussion of the Iranian government promulgating such ridiculous 'conspiracy' nonsense as though it were actual news.




Marge----be patient.      It is possible that penesloppy did a typo----
and actually meant  ---not  'idols"  ---but 'idiots'       On the other
hand-----keep in mind------a big time denegration of any culture----
by islamo Nazis is        "they drink alcohol"      and   "they have
idols"


----------



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> When did I state I had something against Iranians?  I didn't.  I'm not fond of the mad mullahs - but then a lot of people aren't.
> 
> And what was "Iran isn't full of idols" supposed to mean, anyway?  I fail to see what relevance the presence or absence of religious statues (which would be scarce in any Muslim or Jewish nation) has to the discussion of the Iranian government promulgating such ridiculous 'conspiracy' nonsense as though it were actual news.




Its obvious your not a fan of Iranians. I meant idiots. (not idols) maybe you believe in aliens, I doubt if they do.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the mad mullahs, nor of their wholly-owned 'news outlets' - but that hardly equates to the Iranian people.  I actually know quite a few, and they are fine folks : )) 

How many Iranians do you know?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> I'm not a fan of the mad mullahs, nor of their wholly-owned 'news outlets' - but that hardly equates to the Iranian people.  I actually know quite a few, and they are fine folks : ))
> 
> How many Iranians do you know?



None that I know of, but I'll tell you what, Iran has every right to its land as anyone else, and for us to be putting all these sanctions on Iran is not helping. Hardly a day goes by I do not hear Israel bad mouthing Iran. Iran is its own country, why do you want to tear it down like Iraq, at least in Iraq they were graduating and marriage age was 18, look at it now.  Iran is the last of Persian heritage as well. Persia was a great and just empire at one time, very moral people.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of the mad mullahs, nor of their wholly-owned 'news outlets' - but that hardly equates to the Iranian people.  I actually know quite a few, and they are fine folks : ))
> ...



yes     at one time Iran was a fine place ------now it is not much of a "Persian heritage"----
the Zoroastrians were subjected to genocide.------the very few left there are oppressed.     I am lucky----I came to know lots of Iranians in the USA
long before the mad mullahs took over.     Way back muslims I knew
were traveling to Teheran  via   El Al  airlines-----but the stench of islamicism
was in the air------way back in the  1960s   jewish parents were sending their
teenaged  kids to the USA-------Iran is not what it was as recently as  1970 
when it was still civilized.      someday---maybe


----------

